
Why I'm Not Ditching Cloudflare - oaf357
https://chrisshort.net/why-im-not-ditching-cloudflare/
======
alva
> Yet, I felt that if my name was in any way affiliated with a service also
> used by neo-Nazis it was my moral responsibility to break that affiliation.

By that logic your name is associated with a service also used by child
pornographers and ISIS. Is it your moral responsibility to break that
affiliation?

------
damnfine
Did I miss the justification somewhere? Some vauge association thing outweighs
free speech? The author has utterly failed to even convey his basic message,
which seems to be, and please pardon the overused term 'Virtue Signaling' in
its literal sense.

